# old archery magazines



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

a retired pro shop owner has old arhery mags. i thought he said from 50's on up complete sets. he was wondering if they had some small value?

thanks 
Jeff


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

mnjeff said:


> a retired pro shop owner has old arhery mags. i thought he said from 50's on up complete sets. he was wondering if they had some small value?
> 
> thanks
> Jeff


Definitely, there is a market for those magazines, especially if they are quality specimens. I had an old boss who saved a good number of his tradbow hunting magzines and sold them one day on e-bay and garnered some profit.


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

*market.*

Yeah, theres a niche market. He'll need to find the buyers, but they are there.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

He should go to gun shows and archery comps and set up a table...Think he should sell some of his better ones only as sets, and not break them up. He'd get more for them, but probably wait longer to sell them.


----------

